# Is recovery from a c-section really that bad?



## Sini

This is my first baby and I dont know too many women who have had a section. The ones Ive asked said "it was ok". 

My MIL is delaying her business trip abroad incase I end up with a section and need her help. According to her I wont be able to shower myself, go toilet or even dress myself for at least a few weeks, as well as not being able to BF my LO/take care of him etc..

Is the recovery really THAT bad? Im under no illusions it would be a walk in the park, but surely I can take care of myself/LO with maybe a bit of help from OH??


----------



## marley2580

It's not as bad as your MIL is making out. Yes there are somethings you can't do, but showering and going to the toilet are not among them - hoovering, standing for long periods, driving etc should all be avoided so you could get her to do your housework for you lol.


----------



## Blah11

Yeah, if i got a csection i think id pick and choose what i could and couldnt manage :rofl: Everyone heals at different rates. I think I'd give yoiurself a good few weeks where you dont expect to be able to manage much and anything you can do ontop of that is a bonus :)!


----------



## Sini

Yeh help with housework could be nice! :D but surely I can wipe my own butt and manage a shower :D 

I think MIL just wants to feel needed.. She can cook up some meals for us as she is an amazing cook :D


----------



## 5-a-side

I found showering quite difficult at first, washing my hair was hardest though as having both my arms up whilst feeling weak and sore around the scar.

Go easy with housework (so definitely a job to delegate) the pulling/pushing of a hoover can be uncomfortable for a start. And carrying shopping bags too.

I wasn't meant to drive for 6wks, however I needed to get to the doctors and was on my own, I drove at around 2-3wks and it was excruciating and I regretted trying it, so if you are thinking of driving early (not sure what time frame is suggested now) make sure someone else is with you if you cant manage.

Really being mobile will help recovery but listen to your body when its telling you to stop. Its not forever but cant be difficult if you were an active person before hand.


----------



## chuck

You will cope you have to but it is good to have extra help.

I did all those things myself but couldn't do much in one go or pick up anything heavier than my 6lb 11oz baby. Going up stairs took a good couple of mins at first.

Oh I did need help getting out of the bath at first.

It is hard and you will be very sore and weak at first...dont underestimate how difficult it can be emotionally on top of all of that. I was a wreck emotionally for weeks after my EMCS.


----------



## love1boy1girl

I had aa hard time after I had my son but I had an emergency csection and my son was almost 11lbs. The things that I needed help with was lifting my son up for the first few days. Now I am having another csection and my DR says I will be amazed at how much better I feel after this time vs last time. So I would say it all depends on the process. I would just recomend letting someone help you the first week with any lifting you do or house hold chores. I think you will feel better faster then. I made the mistake of trying to do everything myself and would end up in pain by the night time. good luck and dont worry!


----------



## x__amour

It really varies by each person. I had a traumatic emergency c-section and found recovery God awful. I think if you go in with a planned c-section it's a lot easier. You find the little things hurt like laughing and sneezing. It'll be fine though, you quickly forget about it. :hugs:


----------



## Stardreamer

I had a emcs and was able to do everything I normally did. Although I did get told off by midwife for lifting my yr old niece. I took co-codamol for a few weeks but the only time I had bother was turning in bed at night time.


----------



## clarsair

I found going up the stairs, turning/getting out of bed, getting up off the sofa, kneeling to changes nappies and pushing the pram up even a small incline really difficult - everything else I coped fine with.


----------



## Maman

lol if you have to get on with it you will. i had an emcs, and i was in better shape than my husband who had a jaw infection!!!


----------



## missVN

It really isn't all that bad, I was suprised by how quickly I recovered. The things I had difficulty with in the first few weeks were getting up off the sofa or out of bed, getting out of the shower and getting into/ out of the car. By the time oh went back to work after 2 weeks paternity leave I was feeling pretty good and the only thing I wasn't doing was driving and hoovering! I could manage all the light housework but did find I had to take things slowly and felt tired and sore if I did too much.


----------

